# Mirror lake highway this weekend



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wondering what camp grounds are open and what lakes are fishable. thanks


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Lower stuff is all open and clear, I only went as far up as soapstone last weekend. With the temps up they may be opening more up each day.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I just got back from a nine day trip. We stayed just off the boy scout road by Bear River ranger station. You could not go over the hill by the scout camp on ATV's and could not make it over Elizabeth. Some areas still had a lot of snow. I only went up the road (150) about half way to Mirror Lake and we did not hit any snow at that point.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

The wife and I spent Tuesday 7/5 ATVing in the Lilly Lake area on the north side with family from Evanston. We did not get very high but everything low is open. We also spent a few days on the Kamas Side. The Soapstone road is NOW open to Wolf Creek with a few rough spots on it. There is still plenty of snow on Bald Mountain Pass. We did manage to ride the machines up Spring Canyon to Alaxander Lake, Blue Lake, Beth Lake and almost to trial Lake. There is still a big drift on the Trial lake pavement as of 7/8 but everything was melting fast. We were the first through and there are a couple of trees crossed the road that can be detoured and a lot of drifts and puddles. We could not get to Blue lake from Beth Lake but we did from Buckeye Lake. Many of the roads in the Spring Canyon area are more like streams than roads and there is one place between Buckeye Lake and Trident Lake that is washed very badly. It would be very difficult to negotiate in a full size rig. No campgrounds were open above Cobble Rest. Lost Creek and Trial Lake MIGHT be open by the 24th weekend, Mirror Lake is till iffy. Lost Lilly and Teapot are all open and fishable but very wet around them. I presume Trial is as well. Blue Lake had only a small amount of ice left on it. Mirror Lake campground is open for the 4th of July about half the time but I have never seen it not open by the 24th. This is by far the latest year I have ever seen.


----------

